# Commencal Meta AM 2 29 (Modelljahr 2013) Steckachse



## Mr. Chris (15. November 2015)

Hallo liebe Commencal-Freunde,

ich habe mir heute leider den Schnellspanner an der Steckachse meines AM 2 29 (2013) abgerissen.
Auf der Achse ist folgendes vermerkt: "Formula FQR-12M, Länge 174".
Leider finde ich im Netz dazu nichts, auch auf der Commencal-Seite im Ersatzteileshop konnte ich nichts dazu finden.
Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee, bzw. passt evtl. von der Länge/Gewinde auch eine Maxle Lite?
Bzw. eine Idee wo ich eine entsprechende Ersatzachse beziehen kann?


  

_Kurzer Nachtrag, auf der Achse steht noch M12xP1.75.
Schaut mir sehr nach Maxle Rear Lite aus - was meint Ihr?_

Danke für die Unterstützung!

Viele Grüße,
Christopher


----------



## un1e4shed (16. November 2015)

otzbiker schrieb:


> *Meine Lösung für Rock Shox Rear Maxle 142x12 mm Achsen*
> Ich fasse erst mal zusammen. Bei den hinteren 142x12 mm Steckachsen gibt es drei geläufige Standards (Standard, Einbaulänge, Gewinde):
> 
> Syntace X12, 164 mm, M12x1,0
> ...




Wobei nur die ersten Zeilen wichtig sind...
Sollte also Maxle sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

